# IPad Pro - How will it impact our hobby?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I have never considered iPads, iPhones or iPods to be computers and I've never considered iWorks (iOS or OS) equal to Office. I always go to Office on a Windows or Mac desktop or laptop for anything important.

Without a true file system I don't see how the iPad Pro can change this - but I am hopeful. I suspect the plan is to use the Cloud(s) as a substitute for a file system(s).

For me, I guess it will depend on whether iOS 9.1 and Office for the iPad Pro will be functionally equal (for non-power users) to Office for Windows and Office for Mac's and perhaps somewhat competitive with Windows 10.

My first task for the iPad Pro with Office will be a completed train and layout inventory (photographic, descriptive and values) of everything. This would be for insurance and for possible future family (or my) disposal information for if and when the layouts cease to be functional.

This has proven difficult to do with iPads and clumsy to attempt with laptops and virtually impossible to do with desktops.

I see the iPad Pro as more than just an oversize iPad but then I prefer 17" laptops & desktops with oversize monitors (or large TVs).

Of note is that the new split screen will only work with the iPad Pro and Air 2 (good old Apple Planned Obsolescense).

Is anyone else planning to get the iPad Pro and if so, do you have reasons you would like to share?

By the time the iPad Pro is out the Surface Pro 4 will probably be out. It will be interesting to see how it compares - especially with Core i7 or Skylake processor, 16 GB of RAM, 512 GB storage, and a larger 13-14 inch display.

I've never had a Surface so I will lean toward the iPad Pro but I will probably look at the Surface Pro 4.

Jerry


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I have an iPad, and I'm also a "traditional" desktop PC user (e.g., large spreadsheets.)

In my opinion, the iPad is really a disaster for many common PC tasks. For example, I manage all my budgets and financial recordkeeping in Excel. I make a bill payment or transfer money via a website, then I want to copy the transaction ID to a spreadsheet. These tasks are fast and easy with a mouse and keyboard, or slow and cumbersome on an iPad. 

So, for me, in addition to productivity software, I'd want a full external keyboard (including numerical keypad) and conventional mouse. I'd also need USD and useful storage. My camera is 75 MB raw files, and I can easily use 250 GB in a day taking pictures.

Now, the iPad is wonderful for some things. I bought the cellular model for emergency backup to horrible cable internet, mobile internet, and to avoid ridiculous internet charges and slow performance in hotels. I use it for maps when driving in unfamiliar places, finding restaurants around a given location, and accessing financial market data, internet, and e-mail at previously inaccessible places and times. All of that works great, and the screen image quality is high. There's a lot of useful "apps" for things like astronomy, too. 

For me, cellular is a mandatory feature on a tablet. I'd like to ditch cable altogether, but I don't find the combination of cellular companies and tablets there yet. (To cumbersome to use as a PC, and too limited on data.)

I am interested in the potential of the tablet to work with model railways. Control interface for DCC, engineer's view video back to the tablet, etc. I know Marklin is headed there, so I expect LGB will follow.

Before buying a device, I suggest trying to envision where and how you'll use it. My model is 11.5" corner to corner including the Targus case I bought. This size works well for navigation, is okay for e-mail (of which I do minimal amounts), but I wouldn't bother editing photos on it. Although easily carried, it doesn't fit in a pocket. It's easily carried in laptop bins usually found on backpacks and camera bags, and easily concealed in my truck for when I don't want or need to carry it.

Without USB, external storage and backup drives appears to be a major limitation to any device once you try to save important information. (Apple may well make solutions to this; I don't know.)


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Jerry McColgan said:


> I have never considered iPads, iPhones or iPods to be computers and I've never considered iWorks (iOS or OS) equal to Office. I always go to Office on a Windows or Mac desktop or laptop for anything important.


In most ways, I agree with this sentiment. I think of a tablet or smartphone as a "device" rather than a computer. I use them for different things, in different ways, in different places. Checking e-mail at school or getting a map in the car: smartphone. Reading the WSJ or watching a video on the couch or in bed: tablet. Typing in complex command-line commands, writing technical manuals, editing photos: laptop or desktop. 

The idea of convergence between these is, I think, wrong-headed. I don't want a laptop/tablet in my pocket when I'm walking around the mall. The idea that I'd put a "phablet" (as they're calling them) in my jeans while out and about is just silly. How do you bend down to tie your shoes when you have something like that in your pants? Is that a Galaxy Note in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me? 

And I don't want a tiny phone or awkward laptop to hold when I'm reading or surfing in my easy chair. Equally, I don't want a phone/tablet when I'm doing serious work--I want a full size keyboard and mouse, and a multi-monitor setup for productivity. 


Jerry McColgan said:


> Without a true file system I don't see how the iPad Pro can change this - but I am hopeful. I suspect the plan is to use the Cloud(s) as a substitute for a file system(s).Jerry


Apple does indeed expect you to store and manage files in the cloud. There is a trade-off there: you can access these files anywhere you have an Internet connection, edit them, pass them around between collaborators, etc. But Apple of course expects you to eventually exceed your free storage tier and start paying, and they want you locked into their "ecosystem." In my opinion, it almost certainly wasn't the record companies that made original iTunes store only provide music in AAC format. Apple knew that once you had a giant library you couldn't easily get "out" into MP3, they had you for life.

As far as the question in your thread, like many Apple products I don't expect this to be revolutionary. It's just a new format for the iPad... like the mini, or the air. It's not a new class of device (like a tablet was originally or a smartwatch more recently). So I think this will probably just enable those of us with weakening eyesight (me at 47, to my surprise) to use the thing more easily. We'll mostly use this for things that we're already using iPads for


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I tend to see (or want to see) the iPads (and the Windows laptops) more as work-stations for the Mac Minis and MacBook Pro's. I never put files that are important to me on the Clouds but instead put anything important on the Mac's.

Over the years every new iOS generation has been slightly more compatible with succeeding OS generations. 

At times I use the Clouds as sort of virtual hard drives to move data between iOS & OS devices and I use memory keys and portable hard drives to assure my important data is duplicated on all my Mac hard drives.

Windows handles data better but Apple devices seem to be far better at enabling me to see things much more clearly for my eyes (sounds like the old IBM PC VS Apple days).

I simply cannot see my spreadsheets well on iPads 1, 2, 3, 4 or Air 2 (the screen is just too small - and my finger is too big).

My Windows laptops don't have the resolution to zoom in clearly on anything.

For me the deciding factor will probably be Excel and how well I can use it. Not having a mouse or touch pad may continue to be a problem but I suspect the "Pencil" may have some mouse features.

Everything I have read says the iPad Pro is targeting the business market which will require new thinking by Apple. It may take an iPad Pro 2 before we get where I want to go.

AppleCare+ for iOS is 2 years. AppleCare for Mac's (OS) is for 3 years. I'm betting AppleCare+ for iPad Pro will be 2 years.

Jerry


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Jerry McColgan said:


> Windows handles data better but Apple devices seem to be far better at enabling me to see things much more clearly for my eyes (sounds like the old IBM PC VS Apple days).
> Jerry


That could be the retina displays. At 2048×1536 they are vey clear. I find them to be almost as well-defined (in use) as paper. Course, my first computer was an Apple II at 140×192


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

riderdan said:


> That could be the retina displays. At 2048×1536 they are vey clear. I find them to be almost as well-defined (in use) as paper. Course, my first computer was an Apple II at 140×192


My first computer was a Commodore 64 followed by a PC-XT. My employer 3M financed the PC-XT purchase over 3 years through the company but 3M refused to allow me to buy an EGA monitor (with my money) because anything better than CGA (640x480) was an unnecessary waste of (my) money.

When VGA/Super VGA came out I was happy. As my eyes aged HD became my minimum standard.

The iPad Pro will be 2732‑by‑2048 resolution at 264 pixels per inch (ppi)

Retina Display sold me on my 1st iPad and Retina Display sold me on the original MacBook with Retina Display (15").

It is the image quality and what I can do with it that keeps me buying Apple (I take few photos - and don't collect music).

It is the quality of magnified text that is most important to me.

Jerry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
My son got an iPad and found, as BigRed says. they are pretty useless for office/professional tasks. He's still using a laptop.

My wife, on the other hand, bought a Surface Pro 3 and a keyboard and loves it. It's a native Windows 8 touchscreen machine, and with Office 2013 she has a touchscreen version of Office. Emails can be swiped away ! No obvious problems with it so far.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Pete,

Marilyn does very little with her laptops & spends most of her time reading with her iPad Mini or playing games on her iPad.

I keep various iPads conveniently located - mainly for emails & web browsing. Documents, PDF's (instruction manuals etc.) & photos are kept on the Mac's & usually PDF's are sent to the iPads in iBooks.

Excel & Word are the main programs I use. I create & modify them on the Mac's & then email them to myself on the iPads & laptops.

I bought keyboards for the iPads but don't care much for keyboards other than the MacBrook Pro's lighted keyboard or the Microsoft wireless keyboard & mouse. I spend little time at desks so keyboards complicate usage. I. dictate most text so keyboards tend to be most used for Excel. This is where I can see the Pencil as helpful if it can be used as a pointer/mouse in Excel. It is a major disappointment that the iPad Pro's keyboard will not be illuminated.

The Surface Pro 3 & 4 at 2,160x1,440 is not close to the iPad Pro's 2732x2048 resolution and a keyboard makes laptops hard for me to use at the layouts. The full size on-screen keyboard of the iPad Pro may make a difference.

The iPad Pro is as tall as the Air 2 is wide.

Being retired, my applications are unique to me and probably not reflective of the needs of anyone else - especially someone who is still working.

I guess I have talked myself into an iPad Pro but I may end up with a Surface Pro 3 as well as I am not happy with my inexpensive Toshiba laptops.

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

For me desk top. Wife has the ipad and loves it but not in my future. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I ordered the iPad Pro the day it was released and I expected to buy the Surface Pro 4 as soon as it was released.

I have been using the 128GB iPad Pro with a Logitech lighted keyboard for some time now.

Apple's thinking seems well explained here:

Phil Schiller: It's not a danger, it's almost by design. You need each of these products to try to fight for their space, their time with you. The iPhone has to become so great that you don't know why you want an iPad. The iPad has to be so great that you don't know why you why you want a notebook. The notebook has to be so great, you don't know why you want a desktop. Each one's job is to compete with the other ones.

My thinking is perhaps best illustrated by the fact that I am using a iPad to write this and the Pro sits on the floor nearby.

I like the Pro and have no regrets but I seldom use the Pro unless I am using Excel (Office 365) with the Apple Pencil. I think there should be a Mouse available for the Pro.

The Surface Pro 4 is available now but I've decided against buying it (for now anyway). I think I will prefer an OS-X or Windows 10 laptop.

Perhaps the winner is Microsoft with Home 365 that is now on 5 iPads (including the Pro) plus 5 Mac's and 5 iPhones & iPods.

What seems to be missing is the "WOW" factor.

I'm not impressed enough with the Pro that I would recommend it. Not impressed enough to buy a Surface and I can do nothing with Office 365 that I can't do better with Office 2010 or 2011.

Technology 2015/2016 seems to have lost the "WOW" factor. Even tech support seems to have lost the skills that used to impress me.

I disagree with Schiller. The iPhone, iPad, notebook, laptop and desktop are distinct, unique markets that demand different features to reach their potential. The iPhone 6S Plus (Phablet?) is too small to be a good iPad and too big to be a convenient iPhone.

To,answer my question (topic), unfortunately, I do not think the iPad Pro will have any impact on our hobby.

It has the same incompatibilities as an iPad and I still go to a laptop or desktop if I want to do anything that involves files and or photos.

Windows 10 or OS-X still trumps iOS IMHO.

Jerry


----------

